# Ford F550 Dump Truck



## AJB Landscaping (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi,

A local town Dept. has a 2008 Ford F550 Dump Truck with Fairfield package set-up which consists of a reversable front plow and a side wing plow. 

If anybody has a picture of a truck with that kind of set-up, that would be great. I would like to see some more of those trucks. 

Thx.


----------

